
Linked List Operations – Traverse, Insert and Delete - Eyssant
https://www.alphacodingskills.com/ds/linked-list-operations.php
======
timonoko
These simple examples are wierd-ass-wierd. "Copy any structure" would be two
pages as per:

    
    
        (defun c (x) 
          (if (atom x)
            x 
            (cons 
              (c (car x))
              (c (cdr x)))

